# Whoa, semi-live drawing?! O_O



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2010)

Evening guys. I'm doodling some random storyline thingy again, prolly gonna be up a few hours laying it all out.

Figured I'd post each board/panel here as I finish 'em... *LIVE*.

So follow along with the thread and catch the whole story! I'll be posting a new panel every few minutes.

Here's the first board:







*ALSO IS THIS A GOOD IDEA Y/N?*

I won't sleep until this is finished...


----------



## redact (Aug 30, 2010)

why not get us all on isketch and draw them for us live there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: in answer to your question at the bottom: *Y*


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> why not get us all on isketch and draw them for us live there?


lol, I needs teh Photoshops.

I _would_ use a livestream or something but that would take a bit to set up and my internet sucks hardcore.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 30, 2010)

Cool I give it a Y


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2010)

2nd panel:


----------



## redact (Aug 30, 2010)

keep forgetting to ask but did you draw your ava from memory or sketch around a picture of a squirtle?


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2010)

I didn't draw Squirtle. I found that as someone else's ava on some random site and ninja'd it.


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Aug 30, 2010)

I give this a Y.
I'd like to see the whole thing when it's finished so good luck on this.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 30, 2010)

This is awesome! so the answer to your question is *Y*


----------



## redact (Aug 30, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> I didn't draw Squirtle. I found that as someone else's ava on some random site and ninja'd it.







how could you? :'(


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 30, 2010)

Y


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2010)

3rd Panel:






lol, whoops, got distracted by *THIS AWESOME SHIRThttp://bit.ly/117VC1*http://bit.ly/117VC1 and bought it...


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2010)

Panel 4:


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2010)

5th Panel:


----------



## redact (Aug 30, 2010)

nobody's gonna comment on the awesomeness of the pics?
i guess i will then..

looking good as always, [m]artin ;p


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2010)

Uhh, I think it's cuz all of us Americans are asleep, lol

I should be sleeping too... haha


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, I'm not american, but I'm Canadian lol. These pics are pretty pro. Make them come faster!


----------



## janouis (Aug 30, 2010)

nice...i like the art syle..


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2010)

Panel 6:


----------



## janouis (Aug 30, 2010)

are you using a pen tablet to make these?


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2010)

janouis said:
			
		

> are you using a pen tablet to make these?


Yea, a *Bamboo Pen & Touchhttp://www.wacom.com/bamboo/bamboo_pen_touch.php*http://www.wacom.com/bamboo/bamboo_pen_touch.php. It's not the most professional tablet, but it's inexpensive, and they don't suck.

My pen nub is getting really worn...


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 30, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That tablet looks pretty decent. I might even pick one up!


----------



## janouis (Aug 30, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have one too, but seldom used..nice drawing skills...


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 30, 2010)

Martin, you suck. Posting your pics too slow. Now it's too late and I have to go to bed


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Aug 30, 2010)

Just curious, but what is the story about?


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2010)

Panel 7:






Sorry for the slowdown, my weary eyes and drowsiness are getting the better of me.

Can anyone recommend some good fast paced music or music that would be good for staying awake and alert?


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2010)

Panel 8:


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2010)

Panel 9:


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2010)

Panel 10 (HALFWAY DONE!):


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2010)

Panel 11:






k, umm, I keep nodding off, so I'm gonna get some sleep and finish the rest up in the morning.

Sorry to keep ya's waiting... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's a lot more left to this story!

Be back in a few hours!


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2010)

MORNIN'! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zzzzz

Panel 12:


----------



## azure0wind (Aug 30, 2010)

Y/N ?
Y! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i like your drawing....


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2010)

Panel 13:


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2010)

Panel 14:


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 30, 2010)

Must be hard to keep them drawings coming like that. Very nice art, I like the style. Sadly I can't draw, but at least someone can.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2010)

Panel 15:


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2010)

Panel 16:


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2010)

Panel 17:


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2010)

Panel 18:


----------



## Zarcon (Aug 30, 2010)

Should record yourself with FRAPS or something and youtube your entire process.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2010)

Only a few panels left, but I'm out for class and work for most of the day now.

I'll post the last ones when I get home tonight, BIG FINALE!


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Aug 30, 2010)

You should one of those timelapse things and upload it to youtube.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking good!
I love your illustration style!


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 31, 2010)

Just a heads up, gonna be livestreaming myself drawing the last few boards and doodling around some other random crap in about 10 or so minutes, HOP ON IN!

*http://www.livestream.com/StuffNFluffhttp://www.livestream.com/StuffNFluff*http://www.livestream.com/StuffNFluff

ALSO, MIC CONFIRMED FOR CHAT


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 31, 2010)

Uber confused.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 31, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Uber confused.


Now streaming, LIVE!

*http://www.livestream.com/StuffNFluffhttp://www.livestream.com/StuffNFluff*http://www.livestream.com/StuffNFluff


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 1, 2010)

OKAY HERE WE GO, BIG FINALE:

Panel 19:






Panel 20:






Panel 21:






Panel 22:






Panel 23:






Panel 24:






Panel 25:






Panel 26:






Panel 27:






*THERE IT'S DONE, IT'S OVER.*

But now, I wanna hear from you!

The main purpose of this excercise was to tell a story visually, without any words. How did I do in that aspect?

Could you tell what was going on? What was your personal interpretation of the tale that was told. What did you think was going on? Who or what were the characters, what were they doing?

I *REALLY LOVE FEEDBACK/COMMENTS* (negative too, especially negative!) so let me know what you thought about this whole doodle.

*THANKS!*


----------

